# Destin/FWB inshore charter help



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Need some advice on a good inshore charter operating out of the Choctawhatchee Bay area. My parents are coming into town over Thanksgiving week and I want to do one offshore trip and an inshore/close to shore gulf trip. I am working on the offshore trip, but have an inshore trip in mind, but dont have a boat to execute my plan so probably need to get a charter. The ideal trip for us would be to chase after false albacore with the fly rod and then go after some flatties on some inshore wrecks and fish for anything else we have time for after (reds, sheeps, etc.). I could do this all myself and would prefer it that way, but no boat so looks like a charter it is. I have three guys including myself and I am looking for either a charter or someone looking to go fishing on their boat we pay all expenses the day before thanksgiving wed 11/24/10. I have all top of the line fly fishing gear and spin fishing gear too. I have a few charters in mind, but wanted to get the forums opinion and see if there was anyone with a boat that could do this and wanted to share the experience.

Thanks,
Nic


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Check with Pat Dineen of flyliner charter services and see if he is available. He is awesome.



http://flyliner.com/


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

inshore angler - capt jaede williams. 850.862.9722

or capt blake nelson is a member on here. shoot him a pm.


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

I would go with blake nelson... He is very good and always catches fish. 

http://captainblake.com/

850-499-3811


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Blake is a absolute animal!! he can catch fish in a ditch off hwy 98....you book him you wont go home without catching any fish:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Both of those guys ( Blake and Pat) know what they're doing


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks guys for the recommendations, I am sure they are great to go out with. They have both been recommended by others before and I would of called them, but ended up being able to go with a friend. Thanks to Debbie "LaJess II" we were able to hook up with their good friend Steve, who was gracious enough to take us out for the last day of snapper. He did an outstanding job and he is always a pleasure to fish with, we couldnt be more thankful. There will be a report to follow, but it will be late, probably not til the weekend.


----------

